# USS Shiloh Crewmembers make Fan Flick



## Big Don (Nov 22, 2008)

A nearly Twenty-six minute long fan film. 
**WARNING SOME LANGUAGE**
It is entertaining. It isn't the greatest artistically, but, it does illustrate why you should never allow members of the military to become bored


----------

